# Any advice on wheels please.



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have this car body and would like any suggestions on wheel choice? They must be some type of custom wheels. As you can see in the pics RRR wheels are pretty big and the body will sit higher than I would like! Standard T-jet wheels sit nicely inside the wheel wells, guards, fenders, whatever you guys call them?? Will RRR narrows work????? Any other custom T-jet sized wheels out there??? Chrome would be good!


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*rims*

Hi Dave Ive used the black with chrome rim vincents and narrow slotted 3r rims on that body,both look good.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe these are the wheels alfaslots is referring to. They are Vincent Stahl black.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, the skinny Vincents, the RRR narrows with both fit pretty decent. At most a slight trimming of the inside of the fenders and you'll be cruising!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If you're going for the stock look, I really like the stock Tjet rims because they are shaped almost exactly like the old stock Mopar hub caps. Size F-78/14 tires?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will order some wheels. These Ford Falcons were our answer to your Ford Mustang. The Falcons are a very sort after car now. And had great success "back in the day" on the race track. Can't wait to have a couple of HO Falcon racers.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Forgot to mention. alfaslot1, excellent body. Very nice! 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sadly... not really Dave.

3R wheels are 1/64 no matter how many ya cram, shim or shave on. 

Some guys get away with using machined alumminum fronts. You know...the snazzy slot dish ...and the boring old ten hole centerline. (cant think of the guys name). I've found them to be rather delicate and meatless in the hub area...coincidentally right where they need the most chub for some thread bite on the axle.

I've polished up and used the old aluminum cigar box wheels. Naturally they are a press on affair and they wont hold a tire under duress unless you glue and true them. I rekon a guy could easily thread them to fit the 80 count axle. By shaving the back face of the ciggy rim (there's some excess) and taking a few strokes off the nut ya just might get it all packed in there.

Edit: Had to go spelunking for this pic ...LOL! One of my early restos from the before time with the aluminum ciggy rims pressed on. 










BTW: Dont forget that MEV provides smaller style plastic rim in a rainbow of colors as well.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheers Bill


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

kiwidave said:


>


I always wondered how much of the design of the mid-'70s American Ford Mustang II was grafted off the Oz Ford Falcon . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That puts things in a whole different perspective!! Looking at the Falcon I was seeing it more of a full sized car like the Torino. Was the Falcon that small and just had big car styling, or was it more of a full sized Torino size?? I'm cornfused!! :freak:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

The size can be seen with these specs:

* Length: 4808mm (189.3in)
* Width: 1969mm (77.5in)
* Height: 1369mm (51.9in)
* Wheelbase: 2819mm (111.0in)
* Front Track: 1524mm (60.0in)
* Rear Track: 1524mm (60.0in)
* Weight: 1587kg (3500lb)
* Turning Circle: 12.0m (39.4ft)
* Fuel Tank: 79.6lt (17.5gl) 122.9lt (27.0gl) (Optional)
* Seating: 5
From http://www.uniquecarsandparts.com.au/ford_falcon_xa_gt_coupe_technical_specifications.htm

The Cobra II from the USA 
Wheelbase, inches: 96.2
Length, inches: 175.0
Curb-weight range, pounds: 2,620-2,886 (1974); 2,646-2,751 (1978)
Width, inches: 70.2

according to http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1974-1975-1976-1977-1978-ford-mustang-specifications.htm


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

111in wheelbase, I think the Torino was 118.
I think the Mustang was 104 or 108.
I always liked that Mustang II, even though it was a Pinto frame.
Still ran good with a 302 in it.
Thanks for posting the pics guys.

Rich


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Torino
the wheelbase was 114.0 inches. so about 3 inches longer in wheelbase to the aussie ford falcon coupe.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

As you can see slotcarman12078 they are a fairly big car! This would have to be the most famous late 70's Falcon


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking at the Falcon I was seeing it more of a full sized car like the Torino. Was the Falcon that small and just had big car styling, or was it more of a full sized Torino size?? I'm cornfused!! :freak:


 
I thought the same when looking at the front end. Looked like they took the hood from the 73 Mach1 and grafted it to a Torino Talledega front end. The lines on the rear reminded me of the mid 70's Gran Torino. Anyway, not a bad looker. I would have considered buying one back in the day if they were available here in the States.  rr


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

There is some bloke here in Aus selling them to Americans.

I have seen shots of aussie falcons in the USA.


----------

